# New to TT (and Audi)



## golfgeezer (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello there,

Just joined the forum looking for a bit of advice and then probably will post regularly once I've actually bought a TT.

I've owned many cars over the years from many manufacturers but strangely never owned an Audi. I have two cars at the moment, one I use for work duties which is a BMW 220d M sport auto and the other is a weekend car which is a Z4 2.0 M sport manual. I've provisionally sold the Z4 and am contemplating selling the 220 and buying a TT to cover both work and fun duties. Considered an early M2 but the interior is virtually the same as my 220d and I'd like to feel I'd bought something new and different.

What I'd like to know is for the same price (low £20k) I can purchase either a 2013 mk2 TTRS manual with circa 20k miles or a mk3 TTS steptronic with similar miles. The power difference between the two is only 30bhp? The interior of the mk3 has the fancy virtual cockpit and a DAB radio which is something I'd miss if I didn't have it. Are there any huge differences between the two models? I think I'd prefer the interior of the newer car and for everyday driving the steptronic would make more sense but would I always think 'should've bought the pinnacle of the TT, the RS' ? How easy is the manual box to live with on a daily basis?

First world problems eh? :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
MK2 or 3 always the RS.
Hoggy.


----------



## golfgeezer (Jan 4, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> MK2 or 3 always the RS.
> Hoggy.


Yes that's what I kind of thought. I think the manual box would suit that better and perhaps rather rarer than the steptronic?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome! Here's a few posts to help you with your quest -

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977653

*FAQ - Mk2 TT Recommended Maintenance & Service*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932049

.


----------

